# Morning



## Ed (Feb 16, 2006)

Will said:


> I'm an Audio designer for games......



Uh... thats really not allowed.

Its clearly stated in the forum rules:

Rule number 4032: _"No audio designers or sound designers allowed here. You will be banned as soon as we discover you and your computer hacked beyond all kinds of belief. Your house or dwelling will also be raided and desimated by Ninjas. _"

I mean, you cant miss it. Its right under Rule 4031: 

"_No one who uses audio of any kind allowed here. If you do a multitude of hax will decend onto your computer and your bank account will be stolen. Ninjas will also decend onto your house or dwelling place and ruin it"._

:cry:


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 16, 2006)

Now Ed, you're using the wrong saying...

It's not "Fire at Will" but rather "Where there's a Will, there's a way."

We'll welcome Will with warm wregaò2a   1ÿ(2a


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to VI Will. Game audio eh? Some decent composers and sound design people available who frequent these forums that you might be interested in hanging with. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 17, 2006)

hiho and welcome aboard!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome Will - Game composer here. Working on a UbiSoft game at the moment 

What have you/are you working on if I may ask?

Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 17, 2006)

Christian Marcussen said:


> Working on a UbiSoft game at the moment



... you too? hehe


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 17, 2006)

hehe :D

Is yours announced yet? Mine still has no public title


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 17, 2006)

Christian Marcussen said:


> hehe :D
> 
> Is yours announced yet? Mine still has no public title



sorry for the short offthread trip 
http://www.darkstar-one.com/

not all music was written by me but just most of the battle tracks. i don't know if there is something to listen to on this page, but i am sure it will be released soon, don't have an exact date yet.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Will,

Cool to have you onboard. Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------

